# Fat cow....



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Man driving down a narrow road.
Woman driving up the same road.
They pass eachother.
The man winds down his window and shouts '''F***ing fat cow watch out!!!''
Woman yells back ''F***ing bald pr**k!!!''
Woman then drives round the corner, crashes into a huge cow and dies.

If only women would f***ing listen!!!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: nice one Glen 

Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Quality!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

